# Qlogic 2432 isp1 problem (FreeBSD version 8.3)



## wwoneway (Feb 24, 2013)

I've got a QLogic 2432 fibre channel card in my system.

```
FreeBSD version : FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p5
```


```
(probe767:isp1:0:0:4): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe767:isp1:0:0:5): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe767:isp1:0:0:6): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe767:isp1:0:0:7): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
```

Here are isp1 information:

```
isp1: <Qlogic ISP 2432 PCI FC-AL Adapter> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xfb540000-0xfb543fff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci3
isp1: [ITHREAD]
```

What are these means? I am new to FreeBSD.


----------



## wwoneway (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are isp1 information:

```
(probe0:isp1:0:0:4): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe0:isp1:0:0:5): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe0:isp1:0:0:6): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
(probe0:isp1:0:0:7): FCP RESPONSE, LENGTH 8: Invalid FCP Cmnd CDB0=0x12
```


----------

